# Jean Greenhowe's Free Patterns Page - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

A page full of fun.  
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html

Many for the season upon us, fun gifts and decorations.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you sooo much for that link...love it. MORE patterns I'll have to live to be 125 years old to get all done, LOL


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link...


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you! I especially love the little dolls. So cute!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing, I have never knitted her patterns but they are so cute!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I love her work,thanks for the link.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for that link--I'd better live to be 110!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

They are just so huggable. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't usually knit toys but I love these patterns! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link , I love Jean Greenhowe's patterns. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link ~ some good ideas for stocking stuffers.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I Pinned several of the doll patterns.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I know now what to make for a friend!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are all welcome. Enjoy.


----------

